# export runnable jar



## behli (1. Nov 2010)

Hello,

when im trying to export my java dialog as runnable jar i get warnings.


When i afterwards execute the created jar file, thy firt dialog appers.
When i then execute some of the functions which cause the problems, it crashes.

Where can i see more details of the produced warnings?

Greets
Thomas


----------



## XHelp (1. Nov 2010)

hm. google?


----------



## behli (1. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ja ich vergass, dieses ist ein deutsches Forum.
Also nochmal
Wenn ich meinen in Java geschriebenen Dialog als runnable jar exportiere bekomme ich Warnungen.
Es wird mir zwar angezeigt in welcher Klasse sie auftreten, aber nicht warum.

Wenn ich das JAR file dann ausführe bekomme zwar noch den Anfangsdialog,
wenn ich dann eber eine Funktion der Klassen (welche die Warnungen erzeugt haben ausführe, stürzt es ab.

(mit google sowie Suche im Forum bin ich nicht fündig geworden,also hoffe ich auf Eure Hilfe).

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## XHelp (1. Nov 2010)

Was für Warnung? Was für ein Absturz? Welche Exception fliegen wo? :bahnhof:


----------



## behli (1. Nov 2010)

Hi,

genau das möchte ich ja auch wissen.

Von der console auf bekomme ich es nämlich noch nicht hin.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## XHelp (1. Nov 2010)

wie versuchst du es denn von der Console zu starten?


----------



## behli (1. Nov 2010)

java pf.jar bringt:


Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: pf/jar
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: pf.jar
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:248)


----------



## XHelp (1. Nov 2010)

Ah... ok
versuch mal

```
java -jar pf.jar
```


----------



## behli (1. Nov 2010)

Ich bekomme es nicht gestartet, also irgendwas mit dem classpath.


----------



## XHelp (1. Nov 2010)

Hast du es auch wirklich mit 
	
	
	
	





```
-jar
```
 versucht und es ist 1 zu 1 identische Fehlermeldung? Glaub ich nicht...


----------



## behli (1. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

das war es.

allerdings frage ich mich warum er die Library (indexMtree.dll) nicht im Verzeichnis c:\windows\system32 findet.

Gruss
behli

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: *Can't load library:
:\Users\behli\Desktop/indexMtree.dll*
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1702)
        at java.lang.Runtime.load0(Runtime.java:770)
        at java.lang.System.load(System.java:1003)
        at IndexManager.WindsurfImgMtreeWrapper.<clinit>(WindsurfImgMtreeWrappe
.java:29)
        at QueryProcessor.SF.ImgIdx.WindsurfQuerySFMtree.init(WindsurfQuerySFMt
ee.java:53)
        at QueryProcessor.SF.ImgIdx.WindsurfQuerySFMtree.kNN(WindsurfQuerySFMtr
e.java:87)
        at picFinder.ImagePool.query_image(ImagePool.java:206)
        at picFinder.ImagePool.get_images(ImagePool.java:189)
        at picFinder.PicFinder$3.widgetSelected(PicFinder.java:296)
        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java
228)
        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1003)
        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3880)
        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3473)
        at picFinder.PicFinder.main(PicFinder.java:185)


----------



## XHelp (1. Nov 2010)

Weil er da gar nicht sucht :bahnhof:
Was kriegst du als Ausgabe, wenn du in der Konsole 
	
	
	
	





```
echo %PATH%
```
 eingibst?
Aber der Pfad, in der Fehlermeldung sieht ein wenig suspekt aus... ist es deine Kreation, oder ist das ein Teil eines fremden Frameworks?


----------



## behli (1. Nov 2010)

c:\windows\system32 ist im Pfad.

c:\Users\behli\Documents\vawi\Projektarbeiten\Arbeit2\windsurf>path
PATH=C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_22\bin;C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solu
tion\;C:\oracle\product\11.1.0\db_1\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Window
s\System32\Wbem;c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Tools\binn\;C:\Program
Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.1\bin


----------



## XHelp (1. Nov 2010)

Bleibt natürlich die Frage wer das ganze überhaupt lädt...


----------



## behli (1. Nov 2010)

QueryProcessor.SF.ImgIdx.WindsurfQuerySFMtree

Epne Lib, die ich dazu binde.


----------



## XHelp (1. Nov 2010)

Irgendwie hat google keine Treffer dazu, demzufolge wird es wohl kein mega-verbreitetes Problem sein. Schau nochmal die Dokumentation dazu an oder schreib ggf. die Entwickler an.


----------



## behli (1. Nov 2010)

Hi,

ich frage mich einzig allein warum die DLL nicht im Standard Pfad gesucht wird.

Wahrscheinlich muss man das extra programmieren.

Aber Du hast mir bis hierhin super geholfen.

DANKE!


----------

